
For a startup, money doesn't solve problems, it just changes them - twampss
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/02/26/for-a-startup-money-doesnt-solve-problems-it-just-changes-the-problems/
======
kaveri
"The investor tells me, "Oh, this is fine. Treat your stock like Monopoly
money and give it to the freelancers.""

This has happened to me on several occasions. Where do startups get the idea
they can rip off freelancers with worthless stock ?

